# Planning vacation ??



## cutbait-king (Mar 22, 2002)

I worked in the New Jersey area for 8 years but only fished once.I will be submitting my vacation times soon when is the best time to fish in the Long Island Beach - Barnegutt bay area? Much thanks for any info. N.Lazaro click here for pics of fishfish pics


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings cutbait-king!

Depends on what you're fishing for... The surf can give up some nice stripers in May, bluefish in June, sharks in July/August. There is a large party boat fleet at Barnegat Light, and good fluke fishing in the inlet near the lighthouse. IBSP is just north of Barnegat Light, and is one of the best surf fishing areas during the Fall Blitz. The back bay is known for fluke and large weakfish. Crabbing has been so-so in recent years. If its strictly a fishing vacation, take the Fall. If its a family vacation, go in July and hope for the best!


----------



## cutbait-king (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello M.Jake thanks for the info and seasons looks like bluefish in June .Thanks alot again!!!
N. Lazaro


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Cutbait- I agree with what Mjake says but I'm not so sure about the bluefish in june.Depending on where you are staying/fishing,if the water is warm enough for people to swim,it will keep the fish away.If you want bluefish,I would say come in mid to late August when the blues have a higher tendency to 'blitz' regardless of swimmers or not. Also, the weather in June is much less predictable,one day may be 80+degrees,the next 65.Just to let you know if your looking for max beach days.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Fordcrew!

Guess I should have qualified that with early AM, late PM and night fishing. Most of the LBI beaches are semi-private, but fishermen get some leeway. Besides, if its a family vacation, ol' cutbait king probably won't get much day fishing in, unless he sneaks away on a party boat (I reccomend the Carolynn Ann II for fluke, and the Miss Barnegat Light for night blues (avoid the weekends.) Try Moustache Bill's for breakfast (order the cream dried beef over potatoes!) A lot of the island has gone Yuppie, and watch out for the radar-toting cops (25 mph means 25 mph!)


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Hey Mjake-

I hear ya.-But-Most LBI beaches aren't 'semi private' it's just that you have to fish 'outside the flags' ie. guarded swimming area until 5PM or when the lifeguards leave.And yea,being an island vet for 40+ yrs. [I'm 46],the island has definately gone yuppie.And as you say,those local pd.'s can be brutal,gotta make their ticket quota in three months.


----------

